# It's got to be the "mental" aspect



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, been participating in archery for about a year now and keep hearing all this talk about the mental aspect of the game. At first, I just kinda brushed this off since the first person I really heard discussing it was Bees :teeth: (j/k buddy).

But once I learned what "my good shot" felt like and began concentrating on the target vs. the pin and/or the release, my scores began to improve.

BUT, getting the "score" out of my mind is turning out to be the hardest aspect of all. On the Field course it's really not a problem since there's walking time between targets and each target means adjusting to a new sight mark - lots of other things to be concerned about. But with the indoor game, the repetition of 3 shots, score, pull, rinse & repeat just seems to leave the "mental" door wide open.

Yesterday afternoon, I walked into COS thinking I would probably be one of the first there. Low and behold the range was FULL. OK, no problem, I'll just find somewhere to hang my target, shoot the 2nd line, and concentrate on one arrow at the time.
End 1 X X X
End 2 X 10 X
End 3 X X 9 (ok, dropped a point - no problem)
End 4 X 10 10
End 5 9 X 10 
This is where I blew it! Half way through the round and only 2 points down plus a decent X count as well. 

My mind starts to wander:

_hmmm, looks like I'm about to shoot a new PB

I'll just keep shooting and not mention to anyone else how I'm doing - as many as there are here, no one has noticed my shooting today
etc.
_

During the course of the last 5 ends, I dropped EIGHT (8) more points and only hit 5 X's to finish with a 290 14X :sad: A few months ago, I would have been very happy with that score, but now I KNOW I can do better.

So, somebody spill the beans - what's your secret to maintaining the mental aspect of the game, especially when shooting indoors?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

No problem Prag. Just keep score like chopper Steve does. Shoot untill you have been clean for 5 or 6 ends then backtrack and right down those scores down and then you only have to shoot 4 more good ends and you will have the score you want. And you know you will always start with 3X's on the first end.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

I hear ya Prag. Since most of the shoots I've been able to make have been Vegas 450's, I was lookin foward to my first 300. I can shoot a 300 most of the time at home so I was eager to shoot my first 300 in a tourney. Well I dropped 2 points on the first end and needless to say opened the cerebral door to let in the gremlins. I shook it off for 5 ends and then it all fell apart. I dropped a point on nearly every end afterwards. So what's the trick to the mental game guys?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

It's just you and the target and nothing else. I just go into my own little world and think about how easy it is to get a good score with that target being so big and the arrows being so small. I guess I just talk myself into a good score....

Now there are going to be bad shots...I make a mental note of why it was a bad shot and move on. I try not to treat it like I was throwing a no-hitter or something and avoiding everybody. Each shot is just another shot and whether it is the first or last in a perfect round, they are all the same.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> No problem Prag. Just keep score like chopper Steve does. Shoot untill you have been clean for 5 or 6 ends then backtrack and right down those scores down and then you only have to shoot 4 more good ends and you will have the score you want. And you know you will always start with 3X's on the first end.


I would like to change our indoor from just 60 shots on the 5 face to around 75 shots and you just keep your best 60 :darkbeer: . Maybe we could institute mulligans! Definitely would have helped me when I chucked one into the 4 ring in the first end last night!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I would like to change our indoor from just 60 shots on the 5 face to around 75 shots and you just keep your best 60 :darkbeer: . Maybe we could institute mulligans! Definitely would have helped me when I chucked one into the 4 ring in the first end last night!


I'm likin this idea... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd be the first to back the Mulligan rule :darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I would like to change our indoor from just 60 shots on the 5 face to around 75 shots and you just keep your best 60 :darkbeer: . Maybe we could institute mulligans! Definitely would have helped me when I chucked one into the 4 ring in the first end last night!


I like Mulligans. I just cant get anyone to give me one when I need one. These guy around here a mean. Its funny though, some of them get good scores and when they fling one out, I notice they don't have any trouble using a Mulligan. I will hear them say, I'm not counting that one, it was a miss fire.:mg:


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Prag, getting the score out of your mind or thinking ahead is the hardest thing to do in any sport. I was a golf professional for many years and the same thing happens there. When you start to shoot a really good score like you did the other day and then you realize how good it "could" be you get out of your comfort zone and thats when the @$#% hits the fan.

One technique that all (no exceptions) top level golfers do that will work in archery also is to develop a very solid pre-shot routine. The human mind can only think of one thing at a time and by concentrating on the routine you don't have time to worry about the score.

Try to find a routine or system that works for you and then repeat the exact same steps each time before you shoot. It should start at the same place every time maybe when you draw the arrow from the quiver or something similar. From that starting point do everything the same until the arrow in in the target. It will help calm your mind and allow you to gain consistency. 

In golf once you get to a certain skill level physically the rest is all mental. For tour players it's about 95% mental at least. Archery is the same. When you go to LAS take some time to watch the world class shooters who are there and you'll see they all have a pre-shot routine they follow. It may be a little different for each but they all do "their" routine every time.

Hope this will help


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

No one told me this was a mental game.........durn, I am screwed!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The way I approach each shot is that I KNOW that it will be where I want it instead of HOPING it gets close. When I shoot a Vegas round, my goal is to make one strong shot 30 times instead of having to make 30 strong shots. I know that math is the same but the perception is different.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ding Ding Ding We have a winner! Old Sarge just nailed it from my prespective.

One technique that all (no exceptions) top level golfers do that will work in archery also is *to develop a very solid pre-shot routine. The human mind can only think of one thing at a time and by concentrating on the routine you don't have time to worry about the score.*

Try to find a routine or system that works for you and then repeat the exact same steps each time before you shoot. It should start at the same place every time maybe when you draw the arrow from the quiver or something similar. From that starting point do everything the same until the arrow in in the target. It will help calm your mind and allow you to gain consistency.

I like this old sarge, not used to hearing such things from a sarge.

This is what truelly works for me. If I allow myself to be distracted I get in trouble. The only score to be concerned with is you one arrow score. X.
In my head it sounds like this - my entire pre aim shot sequence has been complete. Now I start my shot. Aim to the yellow, center circles, aim to the ten ring, increase back tension, steady on the aim, center circles. aim on the X, aim aim on the x. follow through is an extension of aiming well.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

aquaholic00 said:


> I hear ya Prag. Since most of the shoots I've been able to make have been Vegas 450's, I was lookin foward to my first 300. I can shoot a 300 most of the time at home so I was eager to shoot my first 300 in a tourney. Well I dropped 2 points on the first end and needless to say opened the cerebral door to let in the gremlins. I shook it off for 5 ends and then it all fell apart. I dropped a point on nearly every end afterwards. So what's the trick to the mental game guys?


Well I have developed SYA, Saves Your Arss, just rub this stuff on your stuff and your good to go.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just stay away from Bees third bottle from the right. That little pump jobber.
That one makes you jump in the car and drive all the way to North Carolina for no real reason. Just because the other three bottles made you shoot good and you had to show everyone your new found game.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> just stay away from bees third bottle from the right. That little pump jobber.
> That one makes you jump in the car and drive all the way to north carolina for no real reason. Just because the other three bottles made you shoot good and you had to show everyone your new found game.


Oh you noticed.. that stuff works...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Old Sarge said:


> Prag, getting the score out of your mind or thinking ahead is the hardest thing to do in any sport. I was a golf professional for many years and the same thing happens there. When you start to shoot a really good score like you did the other day and then you realize how good it "could" be you get out of your comfort zone and thats when the @$#% hits the fan.
> 
> One technique that all (no exceptions) top level golfers do that will work in archery also is to develop a very solid pre-shot routine. The human mind can only think of one thing at a time and by concentrating on the routine you don't have time to worry about the score.
> 
> ...


Thanks OS,
A good pre-shot routine that can be repeated at any venue sounds like it just might be the ticket. Will definitely try to develop one.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

It's not only pre-shot routine - it's total confidence in your whole shot that will breed higher scores, at least that is my opinion 

It's very hard for anyone not to think about their score. They/We all know exactly where we are at within that perspective game. The individuals that are shooting higher scores; their mind has been trained to accept and welcome those scores. There's no argument in their mind about what is happening; no second guessing going on as to whether the arrow is going to go in the middle or not. It's total confidence (positive thinking) that their entire routine is the proper routine to get the arrow in the middle. Of course, this didn't happen over night. It took many many hours of practice to achieve their mental game.

Try thinking about your good shots as being assets and your bad shots as being liabilities. Your goal is to obtain a very high amount of assets. In order to obtain higher assets, you must think about your total shot execution - not the pre-shot, not just the aiming and certainly not "I hope this goes in the middle"...LOL - yes, we've all been there - or wondering if everyone is watching (you get the point).

At some point it is like turning a light switch on and off. Or like, someone asking you what time it is...Think about those two statements

You walk up to a light switch and you turn it on or you turn it off. It's that simple - You don't second guess what is right or wrong or worry about whether how you turn the light switch on or even worry whether it is right or wrong.

Your total shot routine must become much like turning a light switch on and off. You also must learn how to turn your shot routine on and off. Turn it on when you walk up to the line to begin your sequence of arrows and then turn it off when you walk off the line. When it is time for the light switch to turn on - you think of nothing else but your total shot routine; nothing else matters at that point in time. 

Try this during your next practice session - you may be surprised.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Diane - some very sound advise here. And it's good to hear from you again - hope things are going good for you and yours.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Diane great to have you post on this subject. I feel I am shooting where you were a couple years ago. You have been working hard on your game and your scores have improved dramatically. A nice steady improvement over a two year period. 
I need to work on keeping my focus through out any game that I am shooting. Continueing to do the work each and every arrow requires real determination, focus and desire. Just going through the motions does not cut it. 
Diane nice shooting at the NAFAC Tournament


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Lee, 

I've been on hear reading but I guess I've needed sometime to just think things through 

I hope I didn't rattle to much...

Hope you and your family are having a great holiday. We are doing well


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Diane Watson said:


> Lee,
> 
> I've been on hear reading but I guess I've needed sometime to just think things through
> 
> ...



Diane,

You never rattle...quiet as a church mouse! :teeth:

All,

I am fortunate enough to live close enough to Diane to get her help with my shooting. I have improved immensely with the time we have spent together. She explains thing so well that they just make sense quickly. I hope she will start out doing some online lessons soon, as I am sure she will pick up a lot of students from AT! Maybe some clinics too!


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Jarlicker, 

Thank you for noticing. I have been working on my game now for several years but the most improvement has come since August or so. Merely because my physical game has always been there but my mental game has really improved. Honestly, I've been working on that for about 4 years now. 

Focus, determination and confidence in my shot has made a lot of difference in the end result...score. If I can expand on the light switch theory...when you turn the switch on - you don't worry about all the mechanical happenings that are going on to make the light come on...you just expect the light to turn on. Its much the same in your mental game. When you step to the line you simply mg: that word may be an overstatement but for the current discussion it should fit) shoot the arrow and there is no question as to whether the arrow will go where you expect it to. 

NAFAC is a personal favorite tournament of mine. I met some very strong personal goals that I was hoping to meet at Field Nationals in July. They didn't happen in July and so I was determined to keep learning from those mental mistakes. I had been shooting well going into NAFAC and was trying real hard not to get my hopes up for that almighty 550 score that everyone wants. I dropped 5 points on the 1st 14 and 5 on second 14. My last target was a 30 yarder. I had to clean it to shoot the 550. My short game is not always my strongest and that is what I had been working on the hardest lately. I knew that I just needed to be confident in my shot and to not worry or think about missing. It worked out and I achieved my goal. Big lessoned learned again On Sunday the day went smooth and I had dropped 4 points on the 1st 14 - 1 target being the 23 - 20 walk up...not good! But it happens, get back on the horse and focus. We get to our last target and there was a back up. I knew I was shooting well but I wasn't really thinking about it. We were talking about various things while we were waiting to shoot a 53 yard walk up...make a long story...I failed to turn it on and turn it off (light switch) and proceeded to shoot a 17 on my last target. I still ended the day with a 552 which I am still very proud of. But the moral of the story is that you can either be way over thinking your game or way under thinking your game.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks Scott!!! 

I, too, have been very fortunate enough to learn from some of the great individuals in our industry. Both the mental and physical parts of my game have improved because of pointers that other individuals have given me and if they help other archers, then even better yet


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the last end is over, it's done. nothing can be done about it. it is what it is

the next end isnt important. you cant shoot one ahead of yourself.

the only end that matters is the present end. just like the ends, the last arrow is done and over with. the next arrow doesnt matter. the only arrow that does is the one you you are about to shoot.

the future can effect the present just like the past. if you only focus on the present arrow, none of it will matter. focus on the present and making a strong shot. you know how the good shots feel, so that is your goal.

shoot one good arrow 60 times. use the time between ends to reflect and recover.


my biggest personal archery demon........i let the environment effect my game.....tournament nerves, new guy in new place kinda stuff. get past the shakes, and im good. it just takes longer to get past the stage fright some times more than others.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*Wow lee how did i miss this*

So your finnaly taking up to the mental aspect of the game.... I will admit its by far the toughest to master as my mental game still is lackin severly IMO especially indoors where missing isnt allowed.... And this is where i think most of the mind wandering comes from cause there are ABSOULTLY no variables inside other than you... so you know that if you do it right there is absoultly no reason for the arrow to be anywhere other than the X... But at the same time you want to say its just 20yds but lets face it the baby X is the size of a dime!! you really got to bear down and focous and know if something feels the least bit out of place you have to abort that shot let down and start over again (my biggest problem area)... But realizing that youre mental state does play a significant role in your scores is a step in the right direction..... even given "your" mental state


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> There's no argument in their mind about what is happening; no second guessing going on as to whether the arrow is going to go in the middle or not. It's total confidence (positive thinking) that their entire routine is the proper routine to get the arrow in the middle.



Diane hits the nail on the head! 
You have to know this is true for you in your heart of hearts. Once you know this for a fact your on your way to the next level. :secret:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Bees said:


> Diane hits the nail on the head!
> You have to know this is true for you in your heart of hearts. Once you know this for a fact your on your way to the next level. :secret:



and the next level is to be able to executate your routine without any doubt, fear or hesitations of any kind. Just one fluid process from the beginning until the end. No thought no fear no doubt no hesitation about what the outcome is going to be. You already know it is an X before you shoot it. 

do that and you will be unstoppable.. Wish I could report I was there but I ain't.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Bees said:


> and the next level is to be able to executate your routine without any doubt, fear or hesitations of any kind. Just one fluid process from the beginning until the end. No thought no fear no doubt no hesitation about what the outcome is going to be. You already know it is an X before you shoot it.
> 
> do that and you will be unstoppable.. Wish I could report I was there but I ain't.


To get to that level of confidence is what the quest is all about. In any athletic endeavor that is the biggest difference between winning and losing. That level of confidence is fleeting though. Once you get there it's just as hard to keep it. 

I can relate better to golf than anything but if you look at Tiger, and Nicklaus before him that type of confidence is what seperates them from everyone else. But even they don't win every time. As an athlete you have to accept that you will not always perform to the very top of your game.When you don't you can't let that shake your confidence. Keep doing the fundamentals properly, follow your routine, and know that you are going to do well.

Unfortunately it's a lot easier said than done. All most of us can do is keep trying and have fun. Cause once it's no longer any fun..quit... your wasting your time.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*mental game*

i was going to make a post but i think only 2 of you would understand.
you pick which 2.:darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

fastarrows said:


> i was going to make a post but i think only 2 of you would understand.
> you pick which 2.:darkbeer:


Go ahead and make your post and don't insult the rest of them anymore.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Go ahead and make your post and don't insult the rest of them anymore.


Key work being "them" :teeth:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Key work being "them" :teeth:


:wink:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Old Sarge said:


> Prag, getting the score out of your mind or thinking ahead is the hardest thing to do in any sport. I was a golf professional for many years and the same thing happens there. When you start to shoot a really good score like you did the other day and then you realize how good it "could" be you get out of your comfort zone and thats when the @$#% hits the fan.
> 
> One technique that all (no exceptions) top level golfers do that will work in archery also is to develop a very solid pre-shot routine. The human mind can only think of one thing at a time and by concentrating on the routine you don't have time to worry about the score.
> 
> ...


I agree, also a long time golfer when i was young and in HS playing i would get so frustrated. I agree with the routine and also when i get off track so to say i sit down close my eyes and lay my head down a bit and just clear the mind and relax. Would do this sitting on the bench on the tee box, and even do it when i raced MX, thats something that helped me relax and get those dreaded thoughts out of my head and try and get back to my routine and where i was already.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Just @ the corner now prag....*

I _think_ you might re-read youre post. I'm _thinking_ it will all be 

crystal clear. :star: . i also _think_ you are soooooo close, and that 

you don't realize it .:mg: . I _think_ there is a lot more to be said on 

the matter..... but i _think_ toooo much !!.....:teeth:



:set1_thinking:...:set1_thinking:..

don't you think ... ??... :teeth:


----------

